# movido a : Termometro por infrarrojos casero



## santiago (Abr 28, 2008)

alguien sabe que variante mide un termometro infrarrojo ya que tengo uno y no es posibe que mida
1.dilatacion ya que es polimaterialista
2.emision de vapores
3.refraccion 
y ya no se que mas la duda me mata
salu2


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2008)

Por ahí escuche que los objetos calientes emiten luz infrarroja, por ejemplo cuando calentás algo se pone rojo, en cantidades pequeñas no lo nota el ojo humano, pero en cantidades grandes si.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Bueno, "electrodan" ya te conto el final de la pelicula.
La medicion de temperatura se efectua midiendo la luz (Radiacion) emitida por el objeto "Caliente" previo filtrado optico de todas las longitudes de onda excepto las infrarrojas, midiendo esta intensidad de luz, consigues una referencia de la temperatura

Algo de información
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_infrared_sensor


----------

